# الأم ...... هى الأم



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

أم تهدي كليتها لابنها في عيد ميلاده
عطاء الأم لا ينتهي مع طول الزمان ، 
حيث أهدت أم اسكتلندية إحدى كليتيها
 لابنها في عيد ميلاده الثاني عشر.
وكان الطفل كالوم ريشاردسون ، 
حسب ما ورد بجريدة " القبس "
 يعاني من مرض تسبب 
في تدهور حالة كليتيه تدريجياً ، 
ويمضي 10 ساعات
 يومياً في عملية غسل الكلى.
وذكرت الأم هيذر ريشاردسون ،
 بعد أن علمت أنها تستطيع
 أن تهبه كليتها ما أن يبلغ عامه
 الثاني عشر إنها أفضل هدية 
عيد ميلاد أستطيع أن أقدمها إليه
المصدر: mashy.com


http://www.arabnet5.com/news.asp?c=2&id=6863​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2009)

طبعا الام هى الام 

لو الابن او الابنه  هيطلبوا عنيها مش هتتأخر

شكراااااااااااااا نهيسى على الموضوع القيم

اللى بيوضح مدى تضحيات الام لابعد الحدود

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ومجهودك
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> طبعا الام هى الام
> 
> لو الابن او الابنه  هيطلبوا عنيها مش هتتأخر
> 
> ...


*شكرا ليكم

جدا جدا

مرور راائع

وتشجيع

الرب يبارك

حياتكم وخدمتكم

آمين​*


----------

